# Rob B3ves...hows your R32 AMD treatment?



## Block (May 6, 2002)

come on rob i know youve had it done by now, whats it like with the AMD chip and miltek exhaust on your R32?
does it sound even meatier?
is it quicker?
what did it pull on the rollers?

come on spill the beans i cant wait ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I reckon he thinks it sounds nice.... 

But thats all I know


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I reckon he thinks it sounds nice....
> 
> But thats all I know


 but then it already sounds nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't think he's a had the AMD done as his cars up FOR SALE on the uk-mkivs website.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> I don't think he's a had the AMD done as his cars up FOR SALE on the uk-mkivs website.


He changed his mind after putting it up on there, and he's taken delivery of it.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

In a word, fantastic!

Measured at 274.7 horses @ 6194 and 267.7 torque @ 2910, with both lines tramlining the 'pre' curves. The torque curve is virtually flat between 2000 & 6500 and that's exactly how it feels on the road.

Oh, and the Milltek looks superb and sounds better than I could possibly have hoped for.

Much as I hate to say it, when I got my TT out for first time in a month for Oulton Park trip on Sunday, it felt like someone had let the tyres down.

Only downside with R32 ownership so far is fuel economy compared to even a souped-up 1.8T. It's no worse since AmD, but expect low 20's on average. I consistently get mid 20's out of my 330bhp TTR, with 30-odd on a run. I dread to think what the TT 3.2 DSG is going to average...


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

wont your fuel economy go up with a few more miles on the car rob? surely its not even run in yet 
oh and i suppose your power will go up too ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Moderators - please close this thread and delete...

I must not be led into temptation ;D

Sounds (no pun intended) great Rob. Looks like the 3.2 engine responds very well to airflow and ECU mods...

James.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rob, please leave that stuffy old TT at home and bring the R32 to AmD RR session.... ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Rob, please leave that stuffy old TT at home and bring the R32 to AmD RR session.... Â ;D


If I've finished running it in by then, I might. Only thing is I'm planning on getting my TT alignment checked, as one of the back wheels looks a bit too upright after the adjustable tie bars were fitted.

Re fuel economy and power/torque, yep I'm hoping all will improve as it loosens up


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Good figures there Rob, bhp exactly the same as mine when first chipped! The extra low-mid range pull is great isn't it.

My mpg over 10,000 miles per the DIS is 23.5 in the R32; for comparison the TTs used to consistently give c.25mpg.

If & when we make it back to Brunters you can have a drive of mine now the cams are done to see what you reckon, I'm well chuffed with it ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

wish my car would hurry up and arrive, all this talk of modding is getting me excited.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

so rob hows you amd stuff going? i am considering it but am unsure about endangering my warranty. 
is the exhaust quieter than standard or does the boom just dissapeear? 
are the miles helping the chip ?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm still only on 600-odd miles, as I've been away quite a lot with work lately. Based on experience so far, I would not hesitate in getting it done. The exhaust note is not louder, just crisper and without the boominess of the OEM. As for the engine, it just feels quicker at any given point in the rev range, without any loss of smoothness.

Go for it. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

buggar i better start saving my pennies


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

wahey ive gone and done it my car is booked in for amd stage 2 on the 22nd of jan, i cant bloody wait ;D


----------



## davef (May 7, 2002)

I,ve got mine booked for stage 3 in march!! ;D ;D

Only problem is how to explain a 2 day absence to the other half ??? ???

Must say car is fantastic anyway, except the seats which despit being only 500 miles old look like 50000 miles have been done.

Dave


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Stage 3 - is this with the cams as well?

I wonder what effect higher lift cams will have on fuel consumption?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I think the seats problem is one many owners aer seeing.

The stage 3 sounds quite interesting, would be interested to know how the drive is changed - maybe need to have a try in scotts.


----------

